

New HR chief at Yahoo to focus on key asset: Yahoos themselves - lunatech
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/blog/2012/09/new-hr-chief-to-focus-on-key-asset.html?ana=yfcpc

======
lunatech
Mayer has also indicated that she plans to make hiring and working at Yahoo
more like where she came from at Google, where many key executives and
employees have come to the Mountain View search giant through acquisitions.

